

Youtube for WebRTC - dagingaa
http://blog.iterate.no/2014/01/29/youtube-for-webrtc/

======
caruana
Very cool. All webrtc?

~~~
dagingaa
Bias warning: I work for appear.in.

Appear.in itself is all WebRTC, built with AngularJS and Node. As far as I
understand it, the red cross solution is built with MeteorJS, and they have
built a custom queueing system into that application. The Red Cross page has
nothing to do with WebRTC, but the video solution (appear.in) is.

